# Topeka Field Trial



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Good luck to everyone this weekend. It looks like another very talented field of dogs and handlers. Would appreciate any information on the series set ups and call backs.
Thank you.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

All I heard was that the open 1st is a tough triple with tight lines to the two retired. The long retired is hard to get to. I have no idea what the success rate is.


----------



## menmon (Feb 10, 2008)

about 1/2 and its not getting easier as the day goes on.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Any Info on the Q?


----------



## ssmith (Jun 30, 2006)

55 starters 21 back to LB, dont have call backs, all i know is Eckett has 6 back


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Can someone post the placements for yesterdays qualifying stakes? Thank you!


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

joel druley said:


> Can someone post the placements for yesterdays qualifying stakes? Thank you!


I'm not there but this is the information I received via text
Qual Placements
1st - Steve Blythe
2nd Jade -owner Greg Cooper H-Mark Edwards
3rd Boone - Owner Jo Burson H-Mark Edwards
4th Clint Avant
RJ Bob Hayden
Jam Diva - Owner Woody H -Mark Edwards


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

ailee said:


> The above information are good comparatively the forum quality.I mean every thread is not present good information. so that if there are any expert of animal to present their experience at forum, by which we learn about our dog health and dog life..,
> for example I have the nice name of dogs, Max
> Buddy
> Jake
> ...


HUH? Come again.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates on the derby, open and amateur? Thank you.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

joel druley said:


> Any updates on the derby, open and amateur? Thank you.


Only 8 to the last series in the Open but don't have who. Just know ours was not one of them. 

Arleen


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Chris S. said:


> I'm not there but this is the information I received via text
> Qual Placements
> 1st - Steve Blythe
> 2nd Jade -owner Greg Cooper H-Mark Edwards
> ...


Not to be picky - but you left a JAM out of the list.................


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

J Hoggatt said:


> Not to be picky - but you left a JAM out of the list.................


Hey don't hold back, if you got info post it up!!!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

TRC Open Results

1st K.Gunzer
2nd B.Eckett ZUMA!
3rd B.Eckett Pride
4th R.Bickley
RJ B.Peterson
Jam K.Gunzer

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Dr.David Aul, H/Bill Eckett, & Magic Trick's Zuma for placing 2nd in the Open. A great beginning to an All-Age career for this 3.5yr old.

Congrats go out to all that placed I heard the test were very challenging!!!


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

OMG BIG Congrads to Little baby Zuma !!!!!!!!!!
Whoot Whoot!!!!!!!!!!.
Nana Sue


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I heard Amateur Placements were as follows:

1. Despenas
2. Pugh
3. Bickley
4. Hansen

Sorry that I don't have more details

Ted


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> I heard Amateur Placements were as follows:
> 
> 1. Despenas
> 2. Pugh
> ...


The only details I have new AFC Hockley Creek's Big Hitter 4th in the Open and 3rd in the Amateur and completed his AFC, congratulations to Robby and Trey


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Can someone post the derby placements? Thank you.


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Steve Blythe for winning the Qualifying with Abe.

Congratulations to Tony, Dennis, Robby and Bob for placements in the Amateur.

Vern


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all! Big shout out to Robby and Trey for getting an AFC on Manny!!

Aaron*


----------



## counciloak (Mar 26, 2008)

That's awesome for Robbie and Trey. 3 year old AFC!





Aaron Homburg said:


> *Congrats to all! Big shout out to Robby and Trey for getting an AFC on Manny!!
> 
> Aaron*


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Way to go Bickleys!!! Train them and win with them, what could be better than that. Great trial to place in both stakes and get your AFC!!!!!!!!


----------



## Starky (Jun 25, 2003)

Congratulations to Dennis and Air in their 2nd place finish in the Am. Way to go!!!!!
GStorch


----------

